# Fix the old or buy new used?



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd lean towards a newer trailer for safety. If you have a vehicle that can pull a bigger one, I'd prefer a stock trailer. We have a lot of wild fires here so easy evacuation is always a concern. When you're trying to load up frightened horses in stormy weather, a stock trailer seems to work better. As for the particular brand, you'll have to go kick some tires and slam some doors. Basic stock trailers are very similar. I personally don't like aluminium trailers. If you look at used ones you'll notice lots of bumps on the outside from horses kicking the sides as they shift their balance on turns. I don't like the fiberglass roofs either. Aluminium and fiberglass just don't hold up in an accident as well as steel.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Where do you live? _Sothern, central, northern...coast?

Pictures shared of what you currently have could also help to guide you in fix it or get rid of it based upon what those in the know see as damage, structural or just cosmetic and a little more...

Me, I happen to currently live in Central Florida...hot & humid weather.
I have 2 trailers...a enclosed 2 horse and a 4 horse semi stock.
Bumper pull they both are.

I use my semi-stock near all the time...
Steel trailers both are as my tow vehicle is a beast so weight is not a problem for me to pull or stop.
I can tell you my horses do better traveling in my high open sided trailer with butterfly vents in front 1/2 open than in my friends slant load or straight load trailers.
I only wish my roof was insulated so cooler sitting in traffic-jams on them when we get stuck on the highway.
If I must haul in rain, depending upon time of year they either could get damp or I toss a t/o sheet on them to keep them dry. Rarely though is it a problem I find except for a tiny bit of damp, they've never been soaked from hauling.
My stock has 16" wheels like you find on the LQ trailers...my trailer _is_ heavy.
Its big and made to hold a lot of weight.
If seriously looking to haul 3 horses 15 hands or larger, good sized bone you need a minimum of 16' of floor space inside to fit them comfortably...
Wider the trailer the better for fitting on a slant.
I would pass on a fiberglass roof down here with the sun damage it will crack if not garage/carport kept in no time.
Steel trailers need care, a coat of wax yearly at a minimum makes all the difference in rusting _or not.._ :|

Bee trailers are made in Georgia.
A subsidiary of them is K&K, a little cheaper trailer in amenities...my friend just bought one.
BP trailer.
Its decent construction, no-frills but she says tows and handles great. Looks nice.
I will say it has LED lighting and that is super for seeing her at night!! Good interior lighting too for night loading.
Would I buy one..._probably, _after I checked the underneath for structural supports and welds.


I looked at the Ponderosa brand when I was buying mine 10 years ago...passed on it. 
BP, seldom see a gooseneck.
I did not like the floor support system underneath concerning strength when I was buying a 4 horse and my horses are not light...
I also did not like the welds I saw on many of the trailers...poor, just poor.
Ponderosa trailers I see by me are not babied, and they show it...very rusted and lousy paint appearance within a few years with our brutal strong sun down here.
_Pass.._.

I see Calico trailers too. BP and gooseneck
Entry level trailer similar to Ponderosa,_ but made better._
No where near the rust on same age trailers, they just seem to hold up better.
Solid is what I would describe them as...
Would I buy one from what I've seen on top and underneath in frame and floor construction.
Yes...


CM trailers I've only seen as gooseneck cattle stock resembling pipe gates as sides so no comparison is fair.
They are not pretty, but older trailers and still hauling loads of cattle to market sale every week...says something.
To my knowledge not seen horse trailers.

Regardless of what you buy if you decide to go that way..._no lower than 7' tall inside height._
My semi-stock is 7'4" because of thick mats or on the wood floor it would be just shy of 7'6"...
_The wider the better,_ nothing narrower than 6' to fit your horses slant-load style if all 3 go.
Step up trailer and wide open back door that has the 1/2 door slide feature _{called swing & slide on Calico brand,}_ ...
I have this feature on my trailer, love it .. I'm able to access that last horse before fully opening/closing that swinging rear door..
No horse has _ever _refused to get on...some needed a minute to look and sniff then a cluck of encouragement and on they went... :smile:
Those are my opinions and what I saw then and see today.

_BTW...__My 2 horse is a Kieffer... warm-blood trailer model...wide and high._
_I also own a 4 horse semi-stock Calico...makes me biased some I guess.:think:
__I love it, just wish I had known to insulate the roof for down here when I purchased it._

Honest assessment in what I saw years ago when shopping and today by looking around at what others have.
Hope that helps some...:smile:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have an older 3 horse slant load trailer. Same issues with rust. I opted to get it sand blasted and painted. Not super thrilled with the job the guy did, but when on a budget sometimes you get treated same. BUT, it does look much better and will prolong the life of the trailer. I will be spraying gravel guard on the lower half of the trailer to give it even more protection. I paid $4500 for my trailer 3 years ago and just paid $2600 for the sand blasting & painting. Once I get my gravel guard done I figure I will be about $3k in for repairs. Do I think I could sell my trailer for $7500? Probably not. But when I look at what I can buy for the same amount I'm not super pleased. For me it makes more sense to fix up the one I have then try to sell it and spend even more money on something else. Structurally my trailer is sound and the floor boards are all good. 

I don't know much about fibreglass roof, but I don't think it would be all that sturdy? My trailer is also all steel. Which makes it heavy, but on the plus side my b/f is able to fix and weld it as needed. I've had horses kick in there and you can't even tell. Aluminum sounds great and is light weight, but repairs can be harder/more expensive and I don't think the trailers are as sturdy. 

I prefer the slant load with dividers for my own needs. Mostly b/c I do trail ride with other people on occasion - and sometimes I'm loading a strange horse onto my trailer. I like having the dividers there to separate the horses. Mine also has the full loading door on the back which I like. Most horses load into it no problem. I really dislike trailers with narrow loading doors.

As for brands, I don't know anything about reputable trailer brands. I would probably go look at some trailers in person and see what you think.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I prefer a stock to a slant. The slant is fancier, but horses tend to haul better in a stock, and since you're in Florida, having a horse get chilled on a -20 degree day isn't an issue. Steel may rust, but without road salt, it will take longer-- and having seen what happens to horses in a relatively minor accident in an aluminum trailer vs. a steel trailer, I'll take the extra weight and maintenance of steel. If you do buy aluminum on steel, be very careful that care was taken that the two metals don't touch or they will corrode. Contrary to popular belief, aluminum does need maintenance, and is a lot harder to fix or repair and refurbish than steel. 

A 3-horse stock with a small dressing room isn't going to cost much more than a 2-horse. Or get a 2-horse with a swing wall that can haul three in an emergency if you don't use the front part for storage/tack. 14' is the minimum length you will want for 2-3 15h horses.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

When we lived in Texas I seen a lot of CM and Calico trailers(stock). Over those two I'd take a CM
But if you can find one, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a WW. They'll outlast a CM in my experience. I think you can pick up a used BP WW stock trailer for about $2K. The WW trailers seem to be the trailer of choice here for ranch trailers. You can beat them up and keep rebuilding them until there's nothing left to weld. 
I drove 1000 miles last year to go get one just for that reason. If they are for sale around here they're thrashed.
The other brands mentioned I have never heard of or had much experience to be notable.

I did have a Kiefer Built trailer back in the 90s that had a fiberglass roof and the removable wall/tack room. It was a heavy, very well built trailer. If I was to ever wreck it, everything would live regardless of the fiberglass roof.

I guess it depends on how much money you want to spend and whether the cost of fixing your current trailer is justifiable given how much longer it will last?


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

The money you spend on fixing the old would be better put towards a new trailer. A new stock combo can be purchased for around 5-8 thousand. I love the versatility of a stock combo. You can have it open or close the horses in with the dividers. I like the CM, Calico and WW trailers. A friend of mine has a decent CornPro. My favorite is the S&S Duraline. I purchased a S&S last year and couldn't be happier with it.



My trailer has a decent sized dressing room with removable saddle rack. It also has a roof vent and and RV door complete with screen door. I will say the latch fell off the screen door relatively quickly but I replaced the screws with bolts & nuts and have not had an issue since. The entire underside and inside the wheel wells was sprayed by manufacturer with a undercoating. It came with thick rubber mats cut to fit. It is one of the nicest hauling trailers I have ever towed. It has the EZ lube axles, all lights are LED except the white lights in the horse & dressing area. You can order with with load lights (Wish I had done that). I also ordered a stud wall for the 1st stall which is extremely well built. The rear door has a built in hold-back that will keep it open so you don't need to tie it open with a lead rope. All dividers lift right out and can be easily removed. I ordered mine with C-channel around the windows so I can slide lexan sheets in. Mine also came with a built in battery charger so the brake battery is charged when the trucks running lights are on. I added a tool box to the tongue to hold all my tire change tools and misc hand tools. 



Both steel & aluminum trailers need maintenance you just need to consider how and what maintenance you want to deal with.Waxing a steel trailer will help keep the paint in good shape, which will help prevent rust. I prefer the sturdiness of a steel trailer. I haul more than horses in mine, whether it is livestock, equipment, furniture or hay. I also prefer steel for in case of an accident. I personally think steels holds up better in crashes. Fixing steel is usually a lot cheaper than repairing aluminum. 



I included pictures of a 3 horse that is identical to mine, except is a tan color where mine is dark grey. I also included a picture of my toolbox, because I love it. :smile:


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Right now I think what I want is a 14ft stock trailer. I looked at Shadow trailers because I just happened to be driving by. Nice trailers but huge compared to what I currently have. $9000 for a 2 horse all aluminum with tack room. I'm not sure I need something that fancy. Plus I worry about what aluminum does in a fender bender. 

I think a stock trailer is sufficient for my needs. I haven't seen any duraline trailers in my area.

I'm amazed at trailer prices in my area. $3000 for a 1995? Is that typical? For a 2 horse steel trailer?


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I good condition steel trailer holds its value pretty well. That 3000 for a 95 sounds about right for a good condition trailer in my area (Minnesota) as well.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Yeah, even the little 2-horse tagalongs are going for $900 - $1500 in our area, more if it's in good shape or has been refurbished. Steel prices have gone up, so horse trailer prices have, too--- even for used.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Kato said:


> ...... I also included a picture of my toolbox, because I love it. :smile:


I love your toolbox, also, Kato. Where did you get it?


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I got it at etrailer.com it was spendy but completely worth it.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I tried putting my mare in a stock trailer but her ears touch the ceiling. Definitely need a 7 ft height. The only stock trailers in this area are Bee trailers and CM both of which are 6'6" in height. 

I could buy a 3 horse trailer but then i will have a 16 to 17 ft long trailer. I was hoping to get a 14 ft stock... I don't need anything bigger than that. Do they sell horse trailers that you can open up the front and use like a stock trailer? As in 3 horses, no tackroom? 

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Most "newer" trailers today are 7' high or higher since more and more people have bigger horses.
My neighbor has 2 Bee trailers, both are 7' high.
One of those trailers is a newer model and 7' was standard.

I think you finding 6'6" is because they are harder to sell for the exact reason you mentioned...ear touches in loading...will possibly touch in unloading too.

As for "size" of a trailer....
If you do a slant load you need to measure your horse from nose to tail and add 6+" so the horse has the ability to extend its head down to clear the airways of dust and dirt particles from traveling accumulated.
Now figure where that horse fits in your 14' long trailer diagonally...then figure the next horse and close the rear gate...that should answer your question.
Don't forget you need stalls wide enough to close the divider and the horse is able to breathe....
If you are referring to horse box inside length being 14' that is something different and very possible than a OAL{overall-length} of 14' hitch to rear bumper..

Now straight stalls...going to be very tight and the horses face right in the front window...
Again, horse needs to put their head down to breathe easily.
Measure nose to tail and add 6+"...
Width is normally 6' minimum and should fit most horses of average size.
If your horse is wide, round barrel and very stocky...well, that is another issue.

Again, neighbor has a Bee stock with a collapsible tack room so she can put a horse right in the nose...better be a very small horse cause there is no width to hold the body.
She says she can put her 3 in the trailer..._no way, no how _and her largest horse is 15 hands and average build.
Barely, just barely will she close her rear door.
Her trailer inside floor space is 14'_ including_ her small tack/dressing room,_ with hitch she is 16' long._
The trailer is also _not _made to carry that weight on the floor...needs more steel supports but that is her business.
Just know mine will* not *ride in that trailer if she ever tries 3 aboard at once...no way!

That is what I observe with a trailer of the size you mention...
Many 2 horse slant stock are 12'...so figure your 14' OAL is a 12' horse compartment if lucky.
Many stocks/slants are 6' wide. 
Newer or trailers custom with options are wider but cost will be more for that option new or on resale.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Most slant trailers are designed for stock horses--- larger horses may not be able to fit comfortably. If you have a larger horse, you'll do better with an open stock where the horse can stand at whatever angle is comfortable, or a straight-load trailer-- look for one with a breast bar rather than a manger, and make sure that breast bar is adjustable.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When things start rusting out everywhere, I would be very suspect of the integrity of the trailer. A stock trailer is very versatile and you can haul virtually anything in it, a slant is handier for hauling your gear in the tack room. Some stocks do have tack rooms however. It's really what you prefer.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I meant the horsebox is 14ft! I measured a 6 by 14ft area in the corner of the paddock by the gate. I lined everyone up and slanted them in and all 3 fit with some room to spare. So if i can find a 14ft interior on a stock, all should fit. The problem will be finding one with a height of 7 ft. Someone suggested a Corn Pro, as they have a 7ft height, but that may be hard to find in this area. 

If i start looking at stock combos, there are some nice ones, but more expensive and much bigger with a larger tack compartment. 

There is a CM Dakota i liked the looks of. 3yrs old for $5000. Might be worth the drive to go look at it in person.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK...Bee trailers has another division called K&K trailers.
Before you spend $5000 for a 3 year old used trailer why nor check them out....
I saw one at a trailhead last weekend that looked nice.
No idea of construction, what is standard equipment and included, what were options...

No frills, but had some nice features on it...
Owner said it cost her just a few hundred more than 5K.
New for what you are looking to spend used...
The factory is in Georgia, not to far from the Florida border is my understanding.
They might have some other options to search for...
Found you some links...
_https://www.trailershopper.com/browse-13-0.html_
_K&K Bumper Pull Stock Trailer - Bee Horse Trailers
_
:runninghorse2:_..._
_jmo...
_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Definitely not trying to talk you into or out of a trailer you love or something that is important to you but...lol...

I'm not discouraged by the shorter height of a trailer if I'm not hauling long distances regularly.
My trailer is 6'3" floor with mats to tubing for roof. One of my horses is 16.1h+ and 1250#, QH/TB. He's pretty comfortable in my trailer. I haul him 1.5 hours one way to ride through some cows. Hes been hauled with 3 other horses in the same trailer. (No dividers, there's just a cut gate in the center) and if I just take him for the day I throw my lead rope up around the horn so he can find where he wants to ride.
It is more common to find a 6'6" stock trailer than 7" obviously because you don't have to worry about cow height as much..lol.

If your horse has tendency to whack his head or is anxious about loading or unloading that's another issue of course.
Again not trying to talk to into a trailer you might be displeased with but just giving some info based on my big horse, short trailer experience.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Nelson's trailers in Ocala has a 2017 Bee 16' stock on consignment for 5900. It's galvanized steel and they say it weighs 2500 lbs. If you go on their website you can see it. You might be able to talk them down to 5,000. but they would have to contact the owner to ask them as all of their used trailers are on consignment. They also have new ones for a little more that might be easier to talk down the price on last years models.


----------

